# [Moneymaxing Megathread] ITT we post tips for making good money



## Nibba (Aug 15, 2018)

what stocks to invest in, what jobs to get, online money, etc.

if anyone is a richcel, post methods please


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 15, 2018)

I personally am invested in crypto, not in stocks though. Would start investing in real-estate soon. Real estate in my opinion is one of the safest investment since the demand for land is never going away. But you need decent money to start. Having experienced friends and fam is very helpful.

If you are a programmercel like me you can create websites or Android apps. I am working on side projects to moneymaxx apart from the job.

There is a saying that


> If you don't find a way to make money while you sleep, you will work until you die.



So focusing on things that'll do that such as Apps, Real-estate, crypto, stocks etc is better. On the other hand part time jobs is an option but tbh that is not a great strategy unless you're making decent money. You work extra to earn some more cash. But once you stop, the money stops.

If you live in a 3rd world country then moving to a place where salaries are higher is an option too if you have the skills in demand. This is on my list too. That extra money is going to help a lot in surgeries etc 

Other stuff like being a youtuber, entrepreneur or starting businesses are usually easier said than done. Very small % of people succeed in this. But the rewards are high too.


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 15, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I personally am invested in crypto, not in stocks though. Would start investing in real-estate soon. Real estate in my opinion is one of the safest investment since the demand for land is never going away. But you need decent money to start. Having experienced friends and fam is very helpful.
> 
> If you are a programmercel like me you can create websites or Android apps. I am working on side projects to moneymaxx apart from the job.
> 
> ...




In what crypto are you invested long term?


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 15, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> In what crypto are you invested long term?


Many of them man. Not feeling good right now, lol


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 15, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Many of them man. Not feeling good right now, lol



I know man, that's why I'll never invest in crypto long term, real estate and stocks are better options long term.

I may start day trading crypto though.


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 15, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> I know man, that's why I'll never invest in crypto long term, real estate and stocks are better options long term.
> 
> I may start day trading crypto though.


Yeah, crypto is a high risk high reward investment. Only good if you have some money that you can just not give a fuck about if you lose. Daytrading requires lot of time and research though. I'm not sure if it is the safer way.


----------



## LifeIsNEET (Aug 15, 2018)

Being NEET unless you're rich sucks in my opinion. Get a job. Especially if no rent, save money.

Part-time job @ liberal office and SSI money is god mode for me right now. If you're on SSI get some student aid and go to college because the resources are out there to get a low-key near full ride and then make the rest of your money under the table.


*Meh:*

*1) *If broke, unemployed, work from home or are NEET go to r/beermoney, make a cheap phone farm, profit.
*2)* Donate
-Feces
-Plasma (More than likely this one)
-Sperm
-Blood
*3) *Safe* *Sports betting *(side hustle)*
- I did horses, politics, and UFC for a short time and made decent money. I looked to e-sports at a time and I think you should as well if you're into it. I'm not huge into video games themselves so I just couldn't justify the time because I was NeetMaxxing. 
*
Bad Ideas that may work:
1. *Gymcel and do Gay*4Pay* muscle & body worship. *Cam, no face.
2. *Sell drugs. (*Don't*, but if you want to that's *your choice*)
*3*. Start a podcast or Instagram T-shirt business (Good *luck*)

*Edit: Slightly cleaning up Loweffortmaxxed post.*


----------



## Nibba (Aug 15, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I personally am invested in crypto, not in stocks though. Would start investing in real-estate soon. Real estate in my opinion is one of the safest investment since the demand for land is never going away. But you need decent money to start. Having experienced friends and fam is very helpful.
> 
> If you are a programmercel like me you can create websites or Android apps. I am working on side projects to moneymaxx apart from the job.
> 
> ...


i will for sure check into these things. great post as usual man


LifeIsNEET said:


> Being NEET unless you're rich sucks in my opinion. Get a job. Especially if no rent, save money.
> 
> Part-time job @ liberal office and SSI money is god mode for me right now. If you're on SSI get some student aid and go to college because the resources are out there to get a low-key near full ride and then make the rest of your money under the table.
> 
> ...



thank you boyo
>making money from selling literal shit
top lol


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 19, 2018)

I am working in STEM (37 year oldcel), software engineer at one of the big 4s (think google, m$, amazon, apple etc.), got promoted a bit, money is no problem for me.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 19, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> I am working in STEM (37 year oldcel), software engineer at one of the big 4s (think google, m$, amazon, apple etc.), got promoted a bit, money is no problem for me.



Bro, just go to Asia, flex your American passport amd salary. You'll find a girl...


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 19, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Bro, just go to Asia, flex your American passport amd salary. You'll find a girl...


That's logistically impossible at the moment. I can go only for visit may be once in a year.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 19, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> That's logistically impossible at the moment. I can go only for visit may be once in a year.



Go there for a visit, ask family if you have over there to find you a girl maybe. Flex ur passport and salary, and bring her to the US. Thats what my Step-dad did.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 19, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Go there for a visit, ask family if you have over there to find you a girl maybe. Flex ur passport and salary, and bring her to the US. Thats what my Step-dad did.


You are talking about arranged marriage.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 19, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> You are talking about arranged marriage.



Better than no marraiged ?. Im 17 and tbh I still consider an arranged marraiage. I work as a waiter part-time. Actually, I just got off a 12 hour shift. Today we had a wedding. The bride was beautiful, and the groom looked happy. There were both ethnics, currys but they had lightskin kinda. I felt really happy for them, I'm not one of those Incels that start hating the man and woman for finding love like Elliot Rogers. Anyways, their marraige was an arranged marraige, and to be completely honest, it gave me an idea to get an arranged marraige myself. They looked so happy, and I have a feeling they will stay together. Statistically speaking, arranged marraiges work better than love marraiges anywaus


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Aug 19, 2018)

Donate plasma. Go look up your nearest Octapharma plasma center and read the procedure to donate. You can get paid from 20-70 dollars per visit, which only takes about one hour after your first time. And you can go up to 2 times a week, the 2nd time you donate pays you alot higher than the first time usually. In my area, where they pay you very poorly compared to other places, I get paid 65 dollars total for the 2 visits per week. That adds up to over 3000 dollars per year. If you are poor, that money is HUGE. And that is in the poorer end, 50 dollars per visit and you're looking at over 5000 per year, 1/3 the income of a FULL time minimum wage worker. 

And also here is a really good guide to ewhore online (fraud being a girl so cucks give you money) https://incels.me/threads/simplest-ewhoring-guide-on-the-internet.63061/


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Statistically speaking, arranged marraiges work better than love marraiges anywaus


brutal marriagepill


----------



## Nibba (Aug 19, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Better than no marraiged ?. Im 17 and tbh I still consider an arranged marraiage. I work as a waiter part-time. Actually, I just got off a 12 hour shift. Today we had a wedding. The bride was beautiful, and the groom looked happy. There were both ethnics, currys but they had lightskin kinda. I felt really happy for them, I'm not one of those Incels that start hating the man and woman for finding love like Elliot Rogers. Anyways, their marraige was an arranged marraige, and to be completely honest, it gave me an idea to get an arranged marraige myself. They looked so happy, and I have a feeling they will stay together. Statistically speaking, arranged marraiges work better than love marraiges anywaus


You're the type of incel that will make it. You're a kind dude and give good advice


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 19, 2018)

Unfortunately arranged marriage is rare in my community, not rare, it does not exist at all. My grandfather had arranged marriage, but that tradition is long gone.



Intel.Imperitive said:


> Statistically speaking, arranged marraiges work better than love marraiges anywaus



Yes my grandfather used to say this exact thing, "arranged marriage is the happiest marriage".


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 20, 2018)

Nibba said:


> You're the type of incel that will make it. You're a kind dude and give good advice



Thanks bro. Holding back the tears ??


----------



## Nibba (Aug 20, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Thanks bro. Holding back the tears ??


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Aug 20, 2018)

Dropshipping


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Mar 11, 2021)

didnt read


----------



## Deleted member 2785 (Mar 12, 2021)

the website is still up. brutal.


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Mar 12, 2021)

Fading said:


> the website is still up. brutal.
> View attachment 1037549


greycel with 30d online
absolutely brutal


----------

